# Spineless Prickly Pear seeds-Free



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

recently purchased an assorted batch of landrace seeds for storage. One packet was Spineless Prickly Pear seeds http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=OPEL3.

I cannot use them where I am. PM me if you want them. I have about 35-40. I don't check this forum much anymore (too busy with other adventures). I'll check back in a day or two. I'll split them in two, but no less. Fewer than 20 each wouldn't be fair.

Thanks!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

SurvivalNut said:


> recently purchased an assorted batch of landrace seeds for storage. One packet was Spineless Prickly Pear seeds http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=OPEL3.
> 
> I cannot use them where I am. PM me if you want them. I have about 35-40. I don't check this forum much anymore (too busy with other adventures). I'll check back in a day or two. I'll split them in two, but no less. Fewer than 20 each wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Thanks!


Too bad you can't grow them in your climate as they are an awesome fruit!


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Not sure if they'd grow well here


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll take some, they grow pretty good here.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

They are off to Woody. Thanks.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------

